# CA finish



## chrishicks82 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok I am using CA only no BLO is that ok the finish is like glass when I am finished I do about 10 coats. I have no cord for the camera right now it is packed somewhere in between houses.
  Thanks for the help


----------



## bensoelberg (Jan 4, 2012)

Perfecty fine.  Plenty of people don't use BLO with their CA finish.


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2012)

No problem. You'll find some people like BLO other don't.


----------



## Carrick (Jan 4, 2012)

Chris,

I used CA only. Not that I'm opposed, just haven't used it. I like the finish I get and the process I use. Just don't want to change right now.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 4, 2012)

Perfectly fine, BLO will actually darken some woods a lot before you even apply CA, especially woods like spalted beech or maple.


----------



## chrishicks82 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys just wanted to make sure there were no surprises in my future like exploding pens and stuff like that


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 8, 2012)

chrishicks82 said:


> Thanks guys just wanted to make sure there were no surprises in my future like exploding pens and stuff like that



I don't think you have to worry about exploding pens :wink:  I never use blo and have never had a problem.


----------



## Minotbob (Jan 9, 2012)

I've finished pens both ways and I don't know if I cold tell the difference. What would be a reason to use BLO?


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 9, 2012)

Minotbob said:


> I've finished pens both ways and I don't know if I cold tell the difference. What would be a reason to use BLO?



Blo acts almost like a natural stain so it will give a different tint to some woods.  However the main reason to use blo is it works as a lubricant in a way so if you notice quick dry times on glue and it is grabbing the towel out of your hand this helps.  It also works as a mild accelerator to the ca.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with what others have said. BLO is NOT a requirement for a great CA finish. I use BLO on occasion but more often than not, I don't. As mentioned, BLO will tint some woods and I don't like the tint that it gives on holly or bloodwood. BLO often causes problems on oily woods too.

Too often, people who start with BLO and get a good finish are afraid to objectively experiment and see if it is really needed or not. I do use BLO when the weather is cooler as it does act as a mild accelerant. And I use it on some woods before applying CA to bring out the grain. 

Experience tells when to use it and when to leave it alone. It is not a requirement for an excellent finish though.


----------



## chrishicks82 (Jan 10, 2012)

Minotbob said:


> What would be a reason to use BLO?


I was about to ask the same question.


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 10, 2012)

At first I tried the blo and ca, but got mixed results.  Some good, some not so good.  CA alone works better for me and I get more consistent results.  I think you just have to find what works best for you.

Dave


----------



## leehljp (Jan 10, 2012)

chrishicks82 said:


> Minotbob said:
> 
> 
> > What would be a reason to use BLO?
> ...



Summing it up:
Reasons to use it
1. Enhances the grain on some woods (but not all)
2. Acts as a lubricant in applying CA (but not necessary for many people's method of application)
3. Acts as a mild accelerant in some cases.
4. Because I have always done it that way! :wink:

Reasons not to use it:
1. On some woods, it changes the color to an undesirable color - such as on holly or bloodwood, and others.
2. On Oily woods, it can interfere with the CA adherence.
3. Adds an extra step to the equation that is not totally necessary.
4. Because I have never used it before, so no need to start now! :wink:


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 10, 2012)

The only other thing I will add about BLO is that with out any doubt, over time BLO will turn yellow  as it does it will color/tint /shade the wood underneath the CA or other hard surface finish on the surface.
It will depend on the way the BLO was originally processed as to the amount and depth of the yellowing over time. It also will suffer from embrittlement with age,The two biggest problems in the old masters paintings, as it has been used as a drying oil for over 500 years in artists oil paints. 
:clown:


----------



## billwill81 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Treat wood like wood should be!!!*

Hello;

We are starting with wood..  Why are we even using CA.  A friend of mine is a high quality antique re finisher.  He showed me how to finish wood properly, when I showed him the CA finish.  I use tung oil, shellac, a spray lacquer and bees wax finish.  This provides a great finish using the natural wood to get the best pens.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 11, 2012)

billwill81 said:


> Hello;
> 
> We are starting with wood..  Why are we even using CA.  A friend of mine is a high quality antique re finisher.  He showed me how to finish wood properly, when I showed him the CA finish.  I use tung oil, shellac, a spray lacquer and bees wax finish.  This provides a great finish using the natural wood to get the best pens.



There is one problem with this assumption - namely that a pen will be used like a fine piece of high quality furniture! It will NOT. Since when do we put a fine piece of furniture in our shirt pockets and let warm humidity envelope it for hours at a time? Since when do we put sweaty palms on fine furniture and not clean it regularly? People rarely clean a wood pen in the same way we clean fine quality furniture or as often. Most people, even with expensive pens, just put the pen back in their pocket or box and don't give a second thought to cleaning it after writing with it. You certainly wouldn't treat fine furniture that way, but people do pens. 


. . . . so tell your fine furniture friend that fine furniture is treated differently by humans than most fine pens are. It would be great if people treated their fine wood pens the same way, but they don't. And when the fine wood pens become grimy and stained from slightly oily palms or fingers after a couple of years, they will wonder why the maker did a poor job of finishing it. It will be the users fault but they will blame the maker, even if the maker explains and gives a card on how to care for a fine pen. There is one exception to this general rule - when a pen (usually a fountain pen) sells for $1000 or so, these owners usually respect the wood and will usually take "proper" care. Otherwise people don't.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 13, 2012)

Are there any vids on applying ca without blo?..the only ones I've watched all use, and I've tried without, with terrible results..paper towel sticking..i use the good blue ones, and the finish never seems to come back to a shine..Have tried with and without accelerant..I know it's something I'm doing but am confused on what to try next? Thanks form a fairly new turner in advance!! George


----------



## butchf18a (Jan 13, 2012)

Ambidex said:


> Are there any vids on applying ca without blo?..the only ones I've watched all use, and I've tried without, with terrible results..paper towel sticking..i use the good blue ones, and the finish never seems to come back to a shine..Have tried with and without accelerant..I know it's something I'm doing but am confused on what to try next? Thanks form a fairly new turner in advance!! George


 
Google CA Pen Finish, get a six pack of favorite beverage, sit back and enjoy, there are dozens of them on YouTube.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 13, 2012)

*blo*

Thanks Butch!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 13, 2012)

Ambidex said:


> Are there any vids on applying ca without blo?..the only ones I've watched all use, and I've tried without, with terrible results..paper towel sticking..i use the good blue ones, and the finish never seems to come back to a shine..Have tried with and without accelerant..I know it's something I'm doing but am confused on what to try next? Thanks form a fairly new turner in advance!! George



For a different take, get some latex or nitrile gloves. Let it rest under the turning blank and apply CA. Don't press, just touch. Let it smooth the CA on. But be careful. Feel for sticking and withdraw at the first sign. Wait a few seconds and apply a little more CA the same way. Smooth application of CA and no BLO. Some people use the small baggies that pen parts come in. Just put them over your finger and use that to smooth the CA on. These small parts bags don't stick like latex or nitrile can if one is not careful.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 13, 2012)

*blo*

will try..no pressure and no accelerant?..thanks Hank..Geo


----------



## paintspill (Jan 13, 2012)

i really dont get the whole blo thing. its an incredibly slow drying oil. don't get how it works with ca. but ca will cure on its own. i use the "kicker" but even that is just for speed.


----------



## Pariss (Jan 18, 2012)

Try 20 coats of 'THIN' CA. Apply with cut up 1" square pads made of fine toilet paper. The finish is just too good !!.


----------

